# Digital rig PA speaker



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

Putting a digital rig together using the Digitech GSP1101 and SS power amp.

The amp is not a deal breaker but can be used with my cab.
I do know that the moddlers like full range speakers and some guys swear by them.

A powered speaker in a 12 or 15 inch would be perfect, Mackie makes a HD series that will work but just wonder if you guys know of or can recomend something?

Thanks


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

If you want a wood box 12" give the QSC HPR122i a demo. They are a big step up from Mackie or Yorkville molded cabinets.


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2010)

I've heard nothing but good things about the QSC K-series line up. They're a little lighter than the QSCs thanks to a plastic shell.

I'm using an E10P and I'm lukewarm on it. I have to do a lot of high end taming via EQ to make it sound pleasant. For the price: that's annoying.


----------



## washburned (Oct 13, 2006)

Check out the "Atomic" amps and/or cabs....Dweezil's using themsaw him this week and he sounded great). Priced right too.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

QSC K series are great boxes, but $1000 a box? If all you're using it for is a monitor for a digital giuitar rig, you really don't need to go that far. A Yorkville, EV, or JBL box with a 12 and a horn will be more than adequate.

Remember, this really should only be considered a monitor after all. Your main FOH signal should be going direct from the modeler to the PA.


I've been using a couple of these for my vocals and guitar. I get a beautiful smooth and balanced mix with as much or as little guitar as I need. The PA takes care of the folks in the seats.
http://www.yorkville.com/products.asp?type=29&cat=22&id=337


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

As an update I picked up the Yorkville PA speaker which is one of their cheaper non powered models. Listening to the $600 speaker back to back with the $230 speaker it was not worth it to me.
I took it thinking if i did not like it then it could serve as a floor monitor or be used for vocals.

The amp I got is the Yorkville CR5 which is 500 watts and is the older model, the deal maker on this was the lack of fan..no noise.
The negative although slight is the weight but whatever..

Overall I am happy with my new rig, will have to post it up soon.


----------

